# 2010 American League East



## I Are Baboon (Apr 5, 2010)

Red Sox are currently in first place, Yankees are currently in last place.  Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah.... the Red Sox came back last night.

Jays are going to have it extremely difficult this year.  Hope we see some more young talent step.

Jays just signed Adam Lind to a decent contract.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting.....a different look.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not too happy about seeing Josh Beckett getting knocked around.  

Didn't the Red Sox win the first 8 or 9 against the Yankees last year?  That worked out well in the end.

Anyway, full slate of games today!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2010)

I like the addition of Scuttaro and Beltre.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 5, 2010)

Beltre could have a real good year, being a righty in that park.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 5, 2010)

Sox sign Beckett to 4 year extension.
Beckett agrees to four-year extension - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2010)

wow Vernon Wells actually did something. Homerun


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2010)

Good first full day of baseball!  

Jason Heyward hits a BOMB in his first ML plate appearance.
Albert Pooholes hits two home runs.
Roy Halladay and Tim Lincecum looked great.
Mark Buehrle made what will probably be the best defensive play of the season.

HOORAY baseball!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2010)

That Buehrle play was unreal.  I still can't believe it.

Jays lost..... However Marcum had a very strong start.
We gots issues at the closer position.

Hopefully Vernon Wells is awake this season.... looked good at the plate yesterday.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Hopefully Vernon Wells is awake this season.... looked good at the plate yesterday.



For the sake of the Blue Jays, I hope he does well.  That contract is an anchor otherwise.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2010)

wow!Buehrle's wizardry reaches another level | MLB.com: News


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> For the sake of the Blue Jays, I hope he does well.  That contract is an anchor otherwise.




Yep 23 mill next year, then 21 mill the next 3 after that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Yep 23 mill next year, then 21 mill the next 3 after that.



If this was the NFL, he'd have been cut.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2010)

From an SI article on MLB's worst contracts:



> 1. Vernon Wells (Toronto Blue Jays). Cot's Baseball Contracts -- the incredibly awesome site where I got these numbers from -- is one of my favorite Internet stops. And on occasion, just for fun, I will go to the site just to look up Vernon Wells' contract. I don't know why. It gives me hope, somehow. It tells me that in this world, anything is possible. It tells me that good things happen, funny things, unexpected things. Don't tell me that I won't win the lottery ... just look at Vernon Wells' contract.
> 
> In 2011 Vernon Wells will get paid $23 million. No. Really. He will get paid $23 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2010)

This room needs some Yankee decor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2010)

We'll post some more Yankee stuff after they lose tonight.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree:  STFU, Brewers.

New York Yankees' Randy Levine to Milwaukee Brewers owner Mark Attanasio: Don't whine - ESPN New York


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> We'll post some more Yankee stuff after they lose tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> I agree:  STFU, Brewers.
> 
> New York Yankees' Randy Levine to Milwaukee Brewers owner Mark Attanasio: Don't whine - ESPN New York



Ouch...


> "I'm sorry that my friend Mark continues to whine about his running the Brewers," Levine told ESPNNewYork.com in a phone interview Tuesday morning. "We play by all the rules and there doesn't seem to be any complaints when teams such as the Brewers receive hundreds of millions of dollars that they get from us in revenue sharing the last few years. Take some of that money that you get from us and use that to sign your players.
> 
> "The question that should be asked is: Where has the hundreds of millions of dollars in revenue sharing gone?"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>



What's that?  I only see a red x.  There is no Jeter World Series pic there.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2010)

Eff.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 7, 2010)

"You guys wait till [expletive] happens, then you can talk [expletive]. Two [expletive] games, and already you [expletives] are going crazy. What's up with that, man? [Expletive]. [Expletive] 160 games left. That's a [expletive]. One of you [expletives] got to go ahead and hit for me." -- David Ortiz



LOLZ


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't blame him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 8, 2010)

Apparently, after checking with my MLB insider sources, it would appear that Curtis Granderson is indeed a homosexual man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> We'll post some more Yankee stuff after they lose tonight.



Ah, so that explains why you haven't posted any Yankee stuff the past couple of days.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 8, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Apparently, after checking with my MLB insider sources, it would appear that Curtis Granderson is indeed a homosexual man.



LOL, He looks OK so far.
He has 2 homers against the beloved Papelsmear...I would say he's off to a good start in pinstripes.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2010)

Need a little steroid testing on Vernon Wells.  4 Jacks that is 1/3 of his output from last year.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 9, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Need a little steroid testing on Vernon Wells.  4 Jacks that is 1/3 of his output from last year.



Great...a hot Vernon Wells means he'll probably assbang the Red Sox.  Again.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2010)

Braves!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Braves!



Hey, this thread is for the AL East.  If you want to talk about the Braves, start your own thread, something like "Teams no one gives a shit about".


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, Jason Heyward could be the next superstar.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 9, 2010)

blah blah blah. everyone will win 54 everyone will loose 54 it's what you do with the other 54 that matters.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey, this thread is for the AL East.  If you want to talk about the Braves, start your own thread, something like "Teams no one gives a shit about".



LMAO, thats why I said that. Who cares about the Red Sox and Yankees? Give me a break!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 10, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Great...a hot Vernon Wells means he'll probably assbang the Red Sox.  Again.



A hot Vernon Wells means somebody may pick up that ass raping salary.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2010)

Better Start then I expected from the Jays so far.  

Yes I know, Texas and Baltimore isn't much to write home about, but both are meant to be better teams then the Jays this year.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2010)

Yankees look decent this year, Pettite looks good, Posada can still hit, Nick is still healthy and even though he is hitting .200 his on base percentage is .429


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2010)

I like Curtis, that was a good trade. 
Vazquez...well..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 13, 2010)

I just saw the Yankee opening day highlights/cockring ceremony on ESPN.  Very cool to see Matsui get that ovation.  And the Yankees gave him a fake ring because he's on the visiting team.  Very funny.  They're still a bunch of cockfarts.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2010)

It's on the YES network right....now.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2010)

Not to sound corny but watching Mariano receiving this ring in that stadium and in pinstripes is pretty special.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2010)

go Jays..... let me get this in while I can.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> go Jays..... let me get this in while I can.



That's so cute.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2010)

Tampa Bay looks dangerous.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Tampa Bay looks dangerous.



They weren't a fluke making it to the World Series two years ago.  Last year was just an off year.  They got some serious Talent.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> They weren't a fluke making it to the World Series two years ago.  Last year was just an off year.  They got some serious Talent.



So what you're saying is that Toronto and Baltimore will be battling it out for the basement?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> So what you're saying is that Toronto and Baltimore will be battling it out for the basement?



Oh that is a given.  I expected that.

But right now I will enjoy sitting on top of the AL east shared or not


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> They weren't a fluke making it to the World Series two years ago.  Last year was just an off year.  They got some serious Talent.



They're going to lose Carl Crawford and Carlos Pena to the Yankees...errrr, I mean free agency after this season, so they better win it this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> They're going to lose Carl Crawford and Carlos Pena to the Yankees...errrr, I mean free agency after this season, so they better win it this year.



Yep and it was only a matter of time.  There were shit for long enough to build up a good bunch of prospects, then they lose them to free agency.

Unfortunately trying to build a team on years of shit performances does nothing for there fan base, and is probably why this will be a cycle of shit for a few years of good for them.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2010)

Curtis can fly....wow.
Abrue is still scared of the outfield wall.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2010)

East         Won     Loss

Yankees    9          3
Tampa       9         3
Toronto     9          3
Boston       4         8


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone else agree that Big Papi's days of being a RBI machine over?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Tampa Bay looks dangerous.



Against Boston they sure do.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2010)

Fortunately a three day weekend of mountain biking and beer drinking have kept me away from the TV.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Fortunately a three day weekend of mountain biking and beer drinking have kept me away from the TV.



Better load up on the liquor and tires....it may be a long summer.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Better load up on the liquor and tires....it may be a long summer.



Well I'm hoping this is their big slump for the season...get it out of the way early.  I don't know though.  The Sox are a complete mess right now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2010)

Aaaaaand Mike Cameron heads to the 15 day DL with an abdominal tear.

An abdominal tear?  Yeah, he'll be lucky if he's back in 60 days.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2010)

Texas stole nine bases against the Sox last night.  Holy hell.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Texas stole nine bases against the Sox last night.  Holy hell.





> BOSTON -- The Texas Rangers stole a franchise record nine bases in the first five innings against the Boston Red Sox on Tuesday night.
> 
> Texas swiped one in the first inning, five in the third and two in the fourth. The Rangers broke their own mark in the fifth on Nelson Cruz's steal of third.
> 
> ...





> Vlad Guerrero, who is 35 and e*ven sits with a limp*, stole second




After watching Victor Martinez in only a handle full of games I can tell you he's not a catcher..he's not even a first baseman. He's a full time DH, and it's time to bench Ortiz and let Vic assume the DH role.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> After watching Victor Martinez in only a handle full of games I can tell you he's not a catcher..he's not even a first baseman. He's a full time DH, and it's time to bench Ortiz and let Vic assume the DH role.



Agreed.

Martinez is not the long term answer to replace Varitek behind the plate.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2010)

In other AL East news, Roy Halladay is 4-0 with an ERA under 1.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> In other AL East news, Roy Halladay is 4-0 with an ERA under 1.



Sigh......


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2010)

He could win 25 games this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Texas stole nine bases against the Sox last night.  Holy hell.



And Texas still managed to lose the game.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2010)

Boston gets swept in Baltimore.

Glad I didn't go that series!


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2010)

Wow, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2010)

Only the first time in what 37 years hahahha.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2010)

Really? Baltimore always had good teams before Angelos killed the franchise.


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2010)

> The Orioles swept a four-game series from Boston at Camden  Yards in 1998, but hadn't swept a three-game set against the Red Sox in  Baltimore since Sept. 2-4, 1974.



Ok little misleading but. Still.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2010)

Thankfully I was in Providence all weekend for a beer festival and didn't see a single inning.  I drank beer though.  And ate hamburgers and pizza.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2010)

If the Red Sox continue this way Baboon will become a fat drunk.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2010)

They changed their team to play a better defense to compliment the "best" pitching staff in baseball but they are second in errors and have only one starting pitcher who has an ERA of less than 4.50.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2010)

I say fire the bum and send him to the Mets. 



> ???
> Things haven't really changed. We talked about this last week. We're still playing bad baseball. Unintelligent, undisciplined, uninspired baseball. It's got to change. It either changes itself or we have to do something to change it.
> ???
> -- Theo Epstein to the Boston Herald


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2010)

Stop it Soxmuscle....we can still you behind that costume.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> If the Red Sox continue this way Baboon will become a fat drunk.



Pretty sure I'll eventually end up a fat drunk no matter how the Sox play.

I actually lost a pound this weekend.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2010)

Fuck this.


----------



## min0 lee (May 10, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Fuck this.



They won 9-3 yesterday.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2010)

Jays won too!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see the Yanks bats heat up...pitching is pretty good so far aside from AJ getting knocked out at Fenway park.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see A-rod get a ball in the mouth. An actual baseball I mean... not Jeters.... that happens daily.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I can't wait to see the Yanks bats heat up...pitching is pretty good so far aside from AJ getting knocked out at Fenway park.



By pitching, you mean anyone not named Vazquez, right?


----------



## min0 lee (May 10, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I can't wait to see A-rod get a ball in the mouth. An actual baseball I mean... not Jeters.... that happens daily.




He's an ass for sure but he can play.


----------



## min0 lee (May 10, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> By pitching, you mean anyone not named Vazquez, right?



I told Sox muscle that the trade was a bad one and he disagreed....he's usually wrong when it comes to judging talent.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I told Sox muscle that the trade was a bad one and he disagreed....



He meant it was a good trade 










for Boston.


----------



## min0 lee (May 11, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> He meant it was a good trade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I told Sox muscle that the trade was a bad one and he disagreed....he's usually wrong when it comes to judging talent.



Low.

I never ever ever ever expected him to be as good in the American League as he was last year in the National League.  Ever.  I thought the Braves didn't get enough, which was obvious the second the deal went down.  You don't trade a player who finished in the top five Cy Young vote for an expensive fourth outfielder.  You just don't.


----------



## min0 lee (May 12, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Low.
> 
> I never ever ever ever expected him to be as good in the American League as he was last year in the National League.  Ever.  I thought the Braves didn't get enough, which was obvious the second the deal went down.  You don't trade a player who finished in the top five Cy Young vote for an expensive fourth outfielder.  You just don't.



Missed you, Melky is batting only .200 and Mike Dunn is in triple A.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2010)

Papelbon is 0-5 with a 7.53 ERA in his last 16 apperances against NYY going back to 2007.  

Yankees have won 14 of their last 17 meetings.

Seriously, could New York be _any more_ gayer?


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2010)

Papelbon is gay.  Can't say I was ever a fan of his.

but the Skankees are definitely Gayer


----------



## min0 lee (May 18, 2010)

Paps deserves it. Never liked him either.
Ortiz looks like he's getting his swing back.
Gardner is playing really good.


----------



## min0 lee (May 18, 2010)

The Red sox have a problem with hitting Yankee hitters...........


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2010)

Jeter with a .313 OBP.

Rivera with two straight outings of pure suck.

Fun.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Jeter with a .313 OBP.
> 
> Rivera with two straight outings of pure suck.
> 
> Fun.



Hmmm...should we start with how great a job your pitching and defense has done of late?
It's really sad how that franchise gone on a decline.
It's an old team that really.
The catchers can't throw anyone out. 
Beltre hasn't played a good defense.
Josh Beckett has a 7.29 ERA.
Daisuke Matsuzaka has a 7.89 ERA
The worst ERA in the league.
That backup outfield they have now belongs in double AA.
Lowell is bitching because he feels Beltre sucks and he deserves a shot back at third.

Yes, the Red Sox suck right now due to injuries (20-20) but the Yankees are also hurt too and some players are not even hitting the way they normally do (A-rod, Jeter) but they still have a good record. 25-14.


Although Big Papi is hitting a little more of late he looks ready to retire.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)

*2010 and beyond.*


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)

Why do I even bother with you....switch to a better team so that we can have fun.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)

They're Making a Fortune and They're Finally Back to Playing .500 Baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)




----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2010)

HAHA....yes they are an old team  and it caught up to them quickly.


How bout them Jays.   Most HRs in the Majors.... Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Hmmm...should we start with how great a job your pitching and defense has done of late?
> It's really sad how that franchise gone on a decline.
> It's an old team that really.
> The catchers can't throw anyone out.
> ...





min0 lee said:


>





min0 lee said:


>





min0 lee said:


> They're Making a Fortune and They're Finally Back to Playing .500 Baseball.





min0 lee said:


>





min0 lee said:


>




Yeah well you're fat.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)

The Jays are doing it without Halliday which is pretty impressive, I thought the Orioles would do a little better.

Tampa may win it all.


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2010)

The Jays have some good young pitchers.  And some still on the DL like Jesse Litsch and McGowan.

It is there bats that worry me.  The team batting average sucks... but the hits they get, they are making count. which is good.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)

*Ramirez won't apologize to teammates*

Hanley Ramirez of Florida Marlins rips skipper Fredi Gonzalez after benching - ESPN



> MIAMI -- Florida Marlins shortstop Hanley Ramirez defended his play Tuesday and took shots at his manager and teammates, a day after he was pulled from a game for not hustling.
> 
> Ramirez, a two-time All-Star and last year's NL batting champion, wasn't in manager Fredi Gonzalez's starting lineup against Arizona. On Monday night, he accidentally kicked a ball and then lightly jogged after it, allowing two runs to score.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2010)

*Astronaut wears Yanks pride on sleeve*








> The Yankees play in New York, but they're a global brand.
> 
> Actually, make that a universal brand.
> 
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 19, 2010)

Fucking space shuttle.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2010)

Tampa looks to be the better team, fast..really fast.
Crawford will be playing left field for the Yankees next year.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 21, 2010)

Jon Lester has the highest win percentage by a pitcher in MLB history after 100 starts at 46-18.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2010)

Not bad.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2010)

And suddenly, the Red Sox are right back in it.

Sports fans, particularly in Boston, are ridiculous and have absolutely no patience.

Wait until their completely healthy.


----------



## tucker01 (May 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> And suddenly, the Red Sox are right back in it.
> 
> Sports fans, particularly in Boston, are ridiculous and have absolutely no patience.
> 
> Wait until their completely healthy.



Right back in it?  They are a game over .500?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2010)

Yes, but the Rays pitching is completely unsustainable and the flawless health of the Yankees from last season has dwindled.

Jeter' on base percentage is hovering .300


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Yes, but the Rays pitching is completely unsustainable and the flawless health of the Yankees from last season has dwindled.
> 
> Jeter' on base percentage is hovering .300



Your hatred for Jeter again shows it's ugly face again...it must have killed you inside seeing how great he was last year. I'm sure he'll bounce back later in the season and if he doesn't I will always appreciate what he has done for this team.

We have had a few injuries of late yet we still have a decent record considering the top of the order hasn't really started to hit.


I knew Nick Johnson was going to get hurt and while I didn't say this but I knew Camaren was going to get hurt also.
I wasn't impressed with him when he was a Met.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2010)

It doesn't kill me, it's just nice to see unfold what I predicted last year.  I was a year late.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> It doesn't kill me, it's just nice to see unfold what I predicted last year.  I was a year late.




16 years too late!!  The man has 2797 career hits and counting.
Your awful with predictions!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2010)

What are you talking about?

Jeter is one of the greatest players I've ever seen play the game of baseball.

I was a year late in predicting his decline.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2010)

If there is any measure of how to grade somebody as a predictor of sport, I would love to take you on.  

Gambling and putting your money where your mouth is would be ideal, and there is truly not a doubt in my mind that I am a better sports bettor than you are.

I'm not trying to pat myself on the back or anything, but laughing through emoticon and saying I'm "awful" is just downright rude.  I couldn't care less about the comment, but it's certainly irritating to know with 100% certainty that I am a more knowledgeable sports fan than you and yet am being called "awful" by your delusional self.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> If there is any measure of how to grade somebody as a predictor of sport, I would love to take you on.
> 
> Gambling and putting your money where your mouth is would be ideal, and there is truly not a doubt in my mind that I am a better sports bettor than you are.
> 
> I'm not trying to pat myself on the back or anything, but laughing through emoticon and saying I'm "awful" is just downright rude.  I couldn't care less about the comment, but it's certainly irritating to know with 100% certainty that I am a more knowledgeable sports fan than you and yet am being called "awful" by your delusional self.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2010)

Celtics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2010)

The Celtics belong to the NBA not the MLB silly.

Garnett is up at the plate...he ask's his caddie for a 9 iron...he scowls at the bowler...he swings and hits a long field goal....Nothing but net!!!! It's a TKO!! Garnet hits a grand slam at the buzzer!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2010)

So when are we going to do this?

Half season fantasy baseball challenge?  Gambling on the reg?

I want to prove to you and anybody with a sliver of doubt, that I know far more about sports than you.  And in Celtics fashion, not only do I want to prove that, but I want to prove that you're an idiot when it comes to sports.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> So when are we going to do this?
> 
> Half season fantasy baseball challenge?  Gambling on the reg?
> 
> I want to prove to you and anybody with a sliver of doubt, that I know far more about sports than you.  And in Celtics fashion, not only do I want to prove that, but I want to prove that you're an idiot when it comes to sports.



Fantasy baseball? You have got to be kidding me, what's next? Thumb wrestling?

It's not about how much more you know but how arrogant and insecure you are about it.

Act like you know the sports.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2010)

Whatever you think is a good measure, I am down for.  You need to be put in your place - you're like the kid in high school who thinks they're awesome who finally gets their ass kicked only to come back and be twice as cool.

It's arrogance, ignorance and insecurities on your part, not mine.  It's you being a cocksucker and trying to get a rise out of me, instead of talking sports in an intelligent manner.

For two years now, I've expected a Jeter decline.  Last year, I was wrong.  Thus far this year, his inevitable demise is finally becoming apparent.  And don't get me started on his defensive ability, or lack thereof.

Here comes the Gold Glove comment - you fucking idiot


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> > Whatever you think is a good measure, I am down for.  You need to be put in your place - you're like the kid in high school who thinks they're awesome who finally gets their ass kicked only to come back and be twice as cool.
> 
> 
> Too funny. I hope your kidding...or a least drunk, your making this a bigger deal than it is.
> ...



Stop taking things too seriously, I was just trying to get you back in here so we can jab at each other. 
The real enemy is Tampa.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2010)

*blah blah blah..*

Does Dustin look like he exaggerates when going after a ball at times, I love his hustle but there a times that when the ball is 10 feet away from him he still dives for it.

I'm not impressed with A-rods play at third...maybe it's just me but he looks too slow.

Cervilli really has done a fine job of filling in for Posada who I think should be the DH.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Stop taking things too seriously, I was just trying to get you back in here so we can jab at each other.
> The real enemy is Tampa.



I love you.

Gambling wise, I like the Red Sox tomorrow against our enemy.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I love you.
> 
> Gambling wise, I like the Red Sox tomorrow against our enemy.



Tampa can run, they ran on the Yankees all day long even on a short fly ball where some players take one base they would take two.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2010)

That's how they've been effective against the Red Sox, as Victor Martinez and Jason Varitek can't throw anybody out.  Buchholz pitched well against Minnesota earlier this week and I expect it to continue, though he's a guy I've been high on for two years now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2010)

Clay Buchholz is now showing why the Sox refused to include him in any trades for the last two years.  Dude kicks all sorts of ass.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 25, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Clay Buchholz is now showing why the Sox refused to include him in any trades for the last two years.  Dude kicks all sorts of ass.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2010)

The Yankees are in a slump but amazingly the Sox are hot.


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2010)

And so are the Jays


----------



## MDR (May 25, 2010)

Best division in baseball.  Tampa looks incredible, and Boston is always a factor.  But when it comes right down to it, the Yankees will prevail.  Again.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2010)

Baltimore Orioles.

I just wanted to make sure they got mentioned in this thread.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2010)

MDR said:


> Best division in baseball.  Tampa looks incredible, and Boston is always a factor.  But when it comes right down to it, the Yankees will prevail.  Again.



Your a good person, bless your heart.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 25, 2010)

That's not even analysis.

Why will the Yankees prevail?


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2010)

I would like to see both the Red Sox and Yankees healthy before I can say anything.
At this moment I see Tampa going all the way.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 25, 2010)

But why...


----------



## MDR (May 25, 2010)

Because Tampa is better than Boston.  So are the Yankees.  In all phases of the game.  You want analysis?  Best closer in the history of baseball.  Best infield in either league, on offense and defense.  Curtis G improves team speed and defense.  Jeter will recover and have his usual dominant numbers.  A-Rod is A-Rod.  Pitching staff will come together and be at full strength by the playoffs.  Most power in the league.  Shall I continue...

YANKEES RULE!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2010)

^ All opinion, no fact.  Fail.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2010)

Speaking of New York, this looks absolutely delicious:


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> ^ All opinion, no fact.  Fail.



That was an incredibly stupid post.  Epic.

Tampa is better than Boston?  Oh really... well their on the verge of sweeping them in Tampa.

So are the Yankees?  Oh really... outside of a Papelbon blow up, the Red Sox should've, could've and would've swept the Yankees in a short two game series at the toilet last week.

In all phases of the game?  This one is just idiotic.

Best closer in the history of the game?  If it wasn't such a blatantly obvious label for Mo Rivera, I might give you some credit here.  Thanks for stating the most obvious "best ____ in the history of the game" in all of baseball.

Best infield in either league in terms of defense and offense?  Not true at all.  

Statistically, Jeter is a below average defensive short stop but with his aging body, he's starting to dip into the bad level as far his defense goes.  Offensively, the guy is being outperformed thus far this season by Marco Scutaro who defines the term average.

Teixeira OPS is below the league average and borderline hideous in comparison to other players playing his position. Until his bat gets going, this statement is preposterous.  His vomit inducing .697 OPS is worse than Derrek Lee, Victor Martinez, Garrett Jones, Troy Glaus, Todd Helton, James Loney, Pablo Sandoval, Aubrey Huff, Daric Barton, Gaby Sanchez, Kendry Morales, Mark Reynolds, Travis Hafner, Ryan Howard, Prince Fielder, Adrian Gonzalez, Adam Dunn, Nick Swisher, Adam LaRoche, Ty Wigginton, Albert Pujols, Joey Votto, Paul Konerko, Miguel Cabrera, Kevin Youkilis and Justin Morneau, in that order.  You'd have to imagine his anemic numbers will improve at some point, but man oh man, has he been pathetic this year.

Cano is awesome, nuff said.

A-Rod is A-Rod, nuff said.

Martinez and Varitek are better than Cervelli and the injury plagued Posada, without question.

As far as the big three in the AL East goes:

Longoria > Rodriguez > Beltre
Jeter = Scutaro = Bartlett
Cano > Pedroia > Platoon
Youkilis > Teixeira > Pena
Martinez/Varitek > Posada/Cervelli > Jaso/Shoppach/Navarro

As you can see, it isn't clear or definite by any means that the Yankees have even the best infield in their own division, no less the entire league.

Granderson improves team speed only if he can get on-base (.311 OBP), something he's been incompetent at doing before the injury bug hit him.  Defense, sure, he's got range.  The biggest knack on Granderson is that he can't hit lefties, although he can't hit anybody this year regardless of which arm they throw with.  His career OPS against southpaws is .604, which makes him a platoon outfielder at best.  When Gardner starts to regress back to his fourth outfielder status, you'll likely see the Yankees make them a strict platoon with Swisher recieving more at-bats.

Jeter has proven me wrong time and time again, but at his age, his numbers will inevitably begin to decline offensively.  They simply have to, and if a month was good enough to write off David Ortiz, two months has to at least give you a slight indication as to what kind of player Jeter now is at this point in his career.

Alex Rodriguez is excellent, but he too is getting up there in age.  The Yankees are going to have a ton of old expensive players on their roster before long, so if they don't win this year... Yikes.

Even at full strength, is the pitching staff really that good?  Phil Hughes, like Clay Buchholz, are beginning to show their ace stuff that has been talked about since they were both drafted.  I love him, so you're not going to hear me say a bad thing about Hughes.  With that said though, Burnett is what he is and that won't change - a guy who can dominate a game, but who's inconsistencies never allowed him to be an average two and a good three.  Pettitte has been excellent, but I truly wonder if that can last.  Vazquez has proven that he's a dominant National League pitcher who againts teams in the superior league who work counts, isn't reliable - with the White Sox and Yankees, facing teams like the Red Sox who's goal is to get into the bullpen by the fifth, he really was a mediocre/average starter.

So Sabathia is excellent, Hughes will have his hiccups but should be excellent... but outside of those two, who truly knows?  Can you imagine what this team would look like if Hughes wasn't pitching like the AL Cy Young to start the season?  Again... Yikes.

So yes, please continue.  As the baboon said... your stating your opinion and nothing else.  If that counts as analysis, then here goes:

Clay Buchholz will continue to pitch like the ace scouts expected him to be.  Josh Beckett will come back from injury and be the ace he's been throughout his career.  Daisuke will feed off his near no-no and be the ace the Red Sox expected him to be when they signed him.  Lackey will be the ace that he was for the Angels for the last decade.  And Jon Lester will be better than all four and win the Cy Young, setting records along the way.

David Ortiz will reemerge as a clean-up threat in the middle of the Red Sox order, Dustin Pedroia will match his MVP season from two year ago, Youkilis will continue to hit at the rate he's going (2nd in the league in OPS and OBP), Adrian Beltre will prove the doubters wrong and get the big massive contract he's known to long for during contract years, Mike Lowell will twiddle his thumbs in the dug out and finally be happy making $12.5 million to be a reserve, Varitek will continue to surge in his limited role suggesting that rest was the key all along, Victor Martinez will be the studly offensive player he's been throughout his career, JD Drew will continue to be OPS monster, Ellsbury will steal 100 bases and be his consistent 300+ batting self, Mike Cameron will be incredible defensively and hit 25 home runs, Jeremy Hermida will fulfull his potential and be the best fourth outfielder in baseball before earning a starting job in 2011...

The best part being, that the upside the Red Sox have is far more likely to happen than that of the Yankees.


----------



## MDR (May 26, 2010)

Typical Sox fan.  Desperate to make a point while all the time knowing I'm right.  It's all opinion anyway.  David Ortiz will reemerge?  Now who is deluded.  Yankees have 4 future hall of famers in their current infield.  How about the Sox?  Until his bat gets going?  Come on,Tex has always been a slow starter.  I actually enjoy watching the Sox play, along with Tampa.  But in my humble opinion, the Yankees will be the team left standing in October-or I guess November nowdays.  In case you didn't notice, I didn't insult you once or call you names.  Last refuge for those who really have nothing to say.  You are intitled to your opinion, and if you, by some miracle, are actually right, I'll be the first to congratulate you at the end of the year.  I love baseball first, and I want to see the best of the best in the World Series, even if it is'nt my beloved Yankees.  Have a great day-I enjoyed this little debate.  You are obviously a dedicated fan of the game.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2010)

How come nobody is commenting on my mac 'n cheese hot dogs?


----------



## MDR (May 26, 2010)

Since I'm currently cutting-everything looks good to me.  Gotta get down under 250 before my next cycle.  I've only had two cheat meals in the last 30 days.  Weight is coming off, but it sure is harder at 43 that it was a few years back.  Ah, the good old days...By the way, you mentioned the O's-Ripken was the greatest!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2010)

MDR said:


> Typical Sox fan.  Desperate to make a point while all the time knowing I'm right.  It's all opinion anyway.  David Ortiz will reemerge?  Now who is deluded.  Yankees have 4 future hall of famers in their current infield.  How about the Sox?  Until his bat gets going?  Come on,Tex has always been a slow starter.  I actually enjoy watching the Sox play, along with Tampa.  But in my humble opinion, the Yankees will be the team left standing in October-or I guess November nowdays.  In case you didn't notice, I didn't insult you once or call you names.  Last refuge for those who really have nothing to say.  You are intitled to your opinion, and if you, by some miracle, are actually right, I'll be the first to congratulate you at the end of the year.  I love baseball first, and I want to see the best of the best in the World Series, even if it is'nt my beloved Yankees.  Have a great day-I enjoyed this little debate.  You are obviously a dedicated fan of the game.



I was talking nonsensical.  Perhaps I needed to make it more preposterous for you to catch the sarcasm.

I'm not knocking you as a person, you're great.  As far as your reasoning for why the Yankees will beat out the Red Sox and Rays and win the division... it's laughable.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2010)

Actually big Papi has found his swing...that or he's back to the juice.



> Martinez and Varitek are better than Cervelli and the injury plagued Posada



Defensively that kid Cervelli may be better than those three....before you say he sucks you really have to see him play consistently.
Varitek and Posada are both old, Posada can still hit for power so he would be better suited as a DH.
Martinez is a horrible catcher in my opinion but a very good hitter.
Tex is a slow starter but by this time he's usually on fire.

Tampa just has more energy than both teams and while on paper the Red sox may have the best rotation it doesn't always translate on the field.


----------



## MDR (May 26, 2010)

Laughable, that's the word for it all right.  You were talking nonsensical no doubt.  I should be more sensitive to your plight-it's those 27 world titles that make us Yankee fans a bit jaded, I think.  When you have so few world series titles like the Red Sox, it's got to be tough.  Fact is, I've been a Yankee fan since before you were born.  Make sure to write back at the end of the season-promise not to tell you "I told you so".  At least not too many times...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2010)

And HERE COME THE RED SOX!!



> The Sox finished 9-4 in a stretch of 13 games (11 on the road) in 13 days against contenders. They played three straight first-place teams to finish it off and went 7-1 against the Twins, Phillies and Rays. They gave up only 16 runs in those eight games.



Extra Bases - Red Sox blog

FYI, the Sox are now in third.


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> How come nobody is commenting on my mac 'n cheese hot dogs?



I hate Mac n cheese... so not appealing at all


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Actually big Papi has found his swing...that or he's back to the juice.



It's sort of staggering how he's turned it around.  He's swinging the bat better than he has in a couple of years.  He's turning on inside fastballs, which is something he's struggled with since 2008.  A few of the home runs he's hit lately have been vintage David Ortiz moonshots.  His bomb yesterday was one of them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I hate Mac n cheese... so not appealing at all


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2010)

Brussels sprouts rule.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tough series against the rays.

Weren't behind in 25 of 27 innings.... two 9th inning collapses


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a birdhouse under my deck and a blue jay has set up shop there.  I have named him Dave Stieb.


----------



## MDR (Jun 29, 2010)

Yankees are looking good...and we haven't even hit our stride yet!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jesus.... Is Cliff Lee switching dugouts tonite and going over to the Dark side of the skankees?

Apparently the deal is almost done.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2010)

God damn...


----------



## MDR (Jul 9, 2010)

Cliff Lee will look great in pinstripes!  Hope the Sox get healthy so we'll at least have a pennant race. Gotta give them credit, they have been incredible considering the rash of injuries.  Go Yankees!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2010)

Cliff Lee has been dealt to TEXAS!  Nice!  New York loses out on both LEBRON and CLIFF LEE within 24 hours.

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## MDR (Jul 9, 2010)

Too bad.  I think he would've been a good addition.  Yankees probably wouldn't give up Montero without Lee signing an extension.  We still need some bullpen help, too.  Bad week for New York no doubt.  I never thought they had a real shot at LeBron, anyway.  Knicks are really a mess.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Cliff Lee has been dealt to TEXAS!  Nice!  New York loses out on both LEBRON and CLIFF LEE within 24 hours.
> 
> hahahahahahahaha



I mean really..how many allstars can they sign, I will admit it wopould be awesome to sign him but our rotation is good enough.
I am all against giving away Montero or any other prospect, we can still sign him next year you know, Pettite may retire in 2 years so he would fit in nicely.

As far as Lebron coming to NY....I am glad he didn't, I can't stand him now.
The guy is too much of an attention whore who I honestly think can't handle the NY media. That rap concert or whatever you call it that Lebron, Wade and Bosh had was way over the top...all 3 looked like Divas.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2010)

Right now at this moment I would rather have Jackson in center field over Granderson.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2010)

I miss you mino lee


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 12, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I miss you mino lee



Hey there!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought somewhere Iain (gay) said Sox fans were going to like Marco Scutaro.  I can't find the post.  But, Iain was right...if it was him that said that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 28, 2010)

He's a hard worker, everyone loves that.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> I thought somewhere Iain (gay) said Sox fans were going to like Marco Scutaro.  I can't find the post.  But, Iain was right...if it was him that said that.




I may have.. I liked him in our line-up..  Guy busts his ass.

That said.... the two shortstops we have had to replace him have been awesome so far.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 29, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Why is that blah?
> 
> I wish the Jays could have kept him.  Amazing eye at the plate, makes the pitchers work.  Great OBP.  Solid defensively.


Post about Scutaro.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone is going to have to explain to me what the Phillis are thinking.  They are about to acquire Roy Oswalt, which is all fine and good.  But they traded Cliff Lee this offseason and signed Roy Halladay.  Why did they bother trading away Cliff Lee?  If they wanted two front line pitchers, they could have just kept Lee all along and signed Halladay as well.  Lee is a better pitcher than Oswalt.  Maybe they just want more guys named Roy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 30, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Someone is going to have to explain to me what the Phillis are thinking.  They are about to acquire Roy Oswalt, which is all fine and good.  But they traded Cliff Lee this offseason and signed Roy Halladay.  Why did they bother trading away Cliff Lee?  If they wanted two front line pitchers, they could have just kept Lee all along and signed Halladay as well.  Lee is a better pitcher than Oswalt.  Maybe they just want more guys named Roy.



That also didn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## banditsbb (Aug 2, 2010)

Baltimore Orioles get new manager. Does anybody think he can make a difference. Been a Orioles fan since I was a kid (now 51). The only good baseball you see here in Baltimore is when Boston,New York, or Tampa comes to town. Can't take much more!

  Banditsbb


----------



## BigBadWolf (Aug 2, 2010)

banditsbb said:


> Baltimore Orioles get new manager. Does anybody think he can make a difference. Been a Orioles fan since I was a kid (now 51). The only good baseball you see here in Baltimore is when Boston,New York, or Tampa comes to town. Can't take much more!
> 
> Banditsbb


 Been an O's fan for 30plus years..what a disgusting organization anymore.Having Buck Showalter coach this team is like putting perfume on a pig.My opinion is this,Until the peter angelos spends money for quality players it doesnt make a difference who coaches them.hell im surprised markakus,Scott and Jones are still in Oriole's uniforms.Angelos is a piece of shit in my eyes,hes sucked the life out of Baltimore oriole's fans.One last thing.. Great job on trading Tejada AND  CASH for a minor league pitcher,Angelos.


----------



## banditsbb (Aug 2, 2010)

Your right they are hard to watch. The worst part is the lack of hustle by some. I grew up watching the Orioles when they were one of the best for 20 yrs.


----------



## banditsbb (Aug 2, 2010)

Also heard that once Angelos got the Masn television deal, he basically uses it as a cash cow. Last I heard they only signed 1 of thier top 10 drafts. 


   Banditsbb


----------



## BigBadWolf (Aug 2, 2010)

banditsbb said:


> Your right they are hard to watch. The worst part is the lack of hustle by some. I grew up watching the Orioles when they were one of the best for 20 yrs.


 same here,grew up a huge fan,in my opinion they wont be a contending team,or above the worst 3 in the AL until Angelos sells the team to someone devoted to making a winner


----------



## banditsbb (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a son who is a pitcher in jr college. When I tell him how great the O's use to be ,he laughs at me. Him and his friends would rather watch the  O's minor league team Bowie Baysox.

  Banditsbb


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Geez I get bashed for Being a Jays fan.... but the Orioles.... aren't they a minor league team


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

We bash you because your Ian, not because you're a Jay fan.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know who that Ian character is that you keep referring too 

Thanks for Burnett sucking balls


----------



## BigBadWolf (Aug 3, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Geez I get bashed for Being a Jays fan.... but the Orioles.... aren't they a minor league team


  only by their play hahaha.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

Ohhhh Burnett.....so much talent, the guy has awesome stuff but he just can't focus.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Ohhhh Burnett.....so much talent, the guy has awesome stuff but he just can't focus.



It was funny what a turn around he had when Riccardi, called him a pussy and told him to suck it up about his injuries.  After that all the sudden no more arm issues.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd love to see Baltimore get their shit back together.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tis only a matter of a couple of years and Tampa and them can share the shit show together.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> It was funny what a turn around he had when Riccardi, called him a pussy and told him to suck it up about his injuries.  After that all the sudden no more arm issues.



I thought lesser of him, that was brave of Riccardi.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I thought lesser of him, that was brave of Riccardi.



That was about the only good thing Riccardi did during his tenure here.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, LOL. Then good riddance I guess. 
Vernon Wells is doing a bit better.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah well he better start doing A LOT better.  He is fucking due to make 23 million next year.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 3, 2010)

aaaaaand Kevin Youkilis heads to the DL.  You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> aaaaaand Kevin Youkilis heads to the DL.  You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2010)

With all the injuries they have suffered their only 6.5 games behind.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> aaaaaand Kevin Youkilis heads to the DL.  You gotta be fucking kidding me.




Lowell came in a hit a nice jack as his replacement.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2010)

The yankees really are stinking up the joint.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> The yankees really are stinking up the joint.



Or the Jays just look good 

Prolly all the A-roid drama.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2010)

They can hit! Wow!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well that Bitch A-roid finally hit his homerun.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2010)

This was definitely altered. 





This is actually what really occurred. Like most Yankees he doubles as a super hero when he's not playing baseball.
Those Red Sox are such thugs.... especially The Boisterous Beckett.


----------



## MDR (Aug 4, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> aaaaaand Kevin Youkilis heads to the DL.  You gotta be fucking kidding me.



At least you guys have an excuse.  We are just playing like shit(NY).  A-Rod finally got his 600th.  Thought we were gonna have to wait until next year.  Boston really is snakebit this year with all the injuries.  Funny thing is, they are still lurking, and there is a lot of baseball left in the regular season.  September could be very interesting.  Rays are looking unreal right now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> aaaaaand Kevin Youkilis heads to the DL.  You gotta be fucking kidding me.


Can this get any worse?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Can this get any worse?



They could get swept by the Orioles?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 5, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> They could get swept by the Orioles?



That already happened this season.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know hahhhahaha


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 5, 2010)

This is just a lost season for the Red Sox.  I can't remember the last time they had this many big injuries.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 5, 2010)

Kevin Youkilis is officially out for the year.  Christ.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 6, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Ohhhh Burnett.....so much talent, the guy has awesome stuff but he just can't focus.


Hilarious the other night when I watched them play against the Blue Jays and he was starting. I think they finally replaced him in the 5th inning after he had give up like 5-6 doubles? Yikes, that must be disappointing for himself. He ended up throwing so many pitches, I would hate to have been him at that time.

(sorry for being late to the thread)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 6, 2010)

Red Sox place Hideki Okajima on the DL.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 12, 2010)

Bill Hall has been a real nice surprise this year.  The Sox need to keep him next season.


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2010)

Agreed.  I really this the Sox have a shot.  They are getting Dustin Pedroia back, and they just keep lurking despite all the injuries.  Really amazing that they are still in it with all the bad luck this season.  The Yankees are so up and down right now, and their pitching is just not quite coming together.  I don't think the Rays are gonna make it, but the Red Sox are still a threat, despite everything.  Gotta hand it to them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2010)

Jonathan Papelbon...what the friggin hell???  *sigh*


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Jonathan Papelbon...what the friggin hell???  *sigh*



Looks good on him.... he is an asshat.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Looks good on him.... he is an asshat.



He'll be gone after this season.  There is a reason the Sox have not signed him to a multi-year extension.  Daniel Bard will be the new closer.

Signing any closer to a big contract is too risky.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> He'll be gone after this season.  There is a reason the Sox have not signed him to a multi-year extension.  Daniel Bard will be the new closer.
> 
> Signing any closer to a big contract is too risky.



Don't the Jays know that.  A la BJ Ryan.

Or how about the Mets and the mess they are in with K-rod.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 13, 2010)

K-Rod...lol...what a train wreck.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 19, 2010)

This thread sucks.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well you have two teams that can buy to compete at the top of the league, and one team that tanked it for a number of years, so they could be good for a few season.

Not really a surprise.


----------



## MDR (Aug 19, 2010)

Gotta hand it to the Rays.  They are playing great right now.  Boston is still hanging in there.  Love the Yankees, but I am just not confident right now.  Very up and down year.  Watched the Rays a couple times in the last week, and they are starting to convince me they are for real.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm going to the Sox game tonight.  I predict a bad game.  Matt Garza vs Tim Wakefield.  Fuck.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2010)

I got 4th row Jays/ Rays on Sunday


----------



## MDR (Sep 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I got 4th row Jays/ Rays on Sunday



Congrats on the great seats.  I've seen the Padres a few times this year, but nothing close to that good.  Usually just buy cheap and bring my glasses.  My wife just likes going out to the stadium.  Rays are really looking great, they have really come together this year.  Should be a great last few weeks.  i love football, too, but baseball rules until the series is over.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2010)

Little easier to come by Jays tickets since the strike of '94.

price wasn't that bad either 70$ a seat.

Baseball is always #1 in my book.


----------



## MDR (Sep 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Little easier to come by Jays tickets since the strike of '94.
> 
> price wasn't that bad either 70$ a seat.
> 
> Baseball is always #1 in my book.



70 a seat isn't bad at all.  Love baseball-this is my favorite time of year.  Lot of parity in the game right now.  Most anyone can beat most anyone on a given night.  Lot of great baseball being played these days.  Hell, even the Padres got it together for a bit there.  Never would have guessed that after last year.  Have a great time!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2010)

Padres are closing to throwing it away with there recent 10 game losing slide.

The let San Fran back in, and even Colorado who always seems to be dangerous and making a run at the end of the year.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fightin Phils take back Thier hold on  first place


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't really find too much parody in the league, well cause my team is in the same division as the Yanks and Red Sox.  Unless you want to absolutely tank like the Rays then there is no way to be competitive.


----------



## MDR (Sep 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't really find too much parody in the league, well cause my team is in the same division as the Yanks and Red Sox.  Unless you want to absolutely tank like the Rays then there is no way to be competitive.



True, AL East is tough, but I just think of the number of competitive teams around both leagues.  Hell, even in the AL East, the Orioles just beat the Yankees a couple straight, and go for the sweep tonight. First time in 24 years.  In any case, it seems like the overall level of play is better than ever these days.  The difference between worst and first seems to be shrinking to me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 8, 2010)

MDR said:


> True, AL East is tough, but I just think of the number of competitive teams around both leagues.  Hell, even in the AL East, the Orioles just beat the Yankees a couple straight, and go for the sweep tonight. First time in 24 years.  In any case, it seems like the overall level of play is better than ever these days.  The difference between worst and first seems to be shrinking to me.



I completely agree, the pirates are 33 1/2 games out of first place, but they just took two from the braves to help the Phils regain first place in the east.
In some clubhouses, all they have left is to play spoiler to other teams and thats what gets them to the ballpark day in and day out. i would love to see the pirates sweep them tonight.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well it was another fun year to follow in the AL east.

Happy with the output from the Jays.  Clutch power hitting, and some solid pitching from a young roster.

Cito will be missed on the bench next year.  It will be interesting to see who Anthopolous gets to replace him.


----------



## MDR (Oct 4, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Well it was another fun year to follow in the AL east.
> 
> Happy with the output from the Jays.  Clutch power hitting, and some solid pitching from a young roster.
> 
> Cito will be missed on the bench next year.  It will be interesting to see who Anthopolous gets to replace him.



AL East was fun this year.  Jays are really looking tough, and the Red Sox really played well all year considering the adversity they faced.  Gotta admire the way they hung in there.  Playoffs should be tremendous to watch.  I am not all that confident about my Yankees.  Twins are very, very good,  especially when it comes to their pitching.  All my relatives in Minnesota are feeling very confident.  Great time of the year.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2010)

The Jays were a pretty fun team top watch, the Yanks better play better and not expect to win game with the long ball at their park.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Well it was another fun year to follow in the AL east.
> 
> Happy with the output from the Jays.  Clutch power hitting, and some solid pitching from a young roster.
> 
> Cito will be missed on the bench next year.  It will be interesting to see who Anthopolous gets to replace him.



The Rays will only get better as Price, Longoria, Hellickson, Jennings, Upton, etc. hit/play out their prime but with Crawford, Pena, Soriano, Balfour, and Benoit set to leave, the Jays may make this a four headed race next season.

Can't we just replay the 162?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2010)

MDR said:


> AL East was fun this year.  Jays are really looking tough, and the Red Sox really played well all year considering the adversity they faced.  Gotta admire the way they hung in there.  Playoffs should be tremendous to watch.  I am not all that confident about my Yankees.  Twins are very, very good,  especially when it comes to their pitching.  All my relatives in Minnesota are feeling very confident.  Great time of the year.



The Jays have some solid talent in that rotation and appear to have some nice pieces in Wells (blah, given his contract and unreliability), Bautista, Hill, Arencibia, Lind, and Snider.  

I think next year all four teams will be really good.  Sucks to be an Orioles fan right now, although Matt Weiters should come along nicely as Buck Showalter tries to get this team back to relevance.

You're damn right.  So many unprecedented things happened this year, and to be in it as long as they were and win 89 games is not all that bad.  Sucks not being in the playoffs though.

Eh, the Twins are the Yankees bitch.  Sabathia going in two games in a short series is huge.  Game 1 is pivotal for the Twins... obviously.. but if they can beat Sabathia, the Yankees might not be able to get back in the series with _______ starting game 2.  So I see where the lack of confidence in, not to mention many people said the same thing about the Red Sox/Angels last year, but we shall see...


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> The Jays have some solid talent in that rotation and appear to have some nice pieces in Wells (blah, given his contract and unreliability), Bautista, Hill, Arencibia, Lind, and Snider.
> 
> I think next year all four teams will be really good.  Sucks to be an Orioles fan right now, although Matt Weiters should come along nicely as Buck Showalter tries to get this team back to relevance.
> 
> ...



Gotta say, I really think the Red Sox showed their mettle this year.  I believe they are likely to be a force to be reckoned with for a long time to come.  Manager of the year, hands down, in my opinion.  They could have easily folded their tent early this year, but they played hard right up 'til the end.  Very impressive.  Hope you are right about the Twins being our bitch, but right now I'm not feeling too confident about much, considering our efforts as of late.  Sabathia is the key, for sure, 'cause the rest of the staff is just one big question mark.  Position players aren't doing much better, other than Cano.  Can't wait to see how everything plays out.  I'd probably put my money on Philly right now.  So much talent on that squad.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> The Jays have some solid talent in that rotation and appear to have some nice pieces in Wells (blah, given his contract and unreliability), Bautista, Hill, Arencibia, Lind, and Snider.



I am not as optimistic as you are for the Jays next year.  I feel Cito played an integral part in the Jays success and the mentality of players when they approached the plate.

Arencibia is yet to be seen.  the kid other then his major league debut went something like 1 for 30 with quite a few strikeouts.

I certainly would be surprised if you see Bautista coming close to his numbers this year.  But he has some serious athletic ability.  Hill, Lind and Snider all are looking promising.

It will be interesting to see what will happen with the likes of Overbay and Buck this off season.  Rumour is they have been working with Lind to replace Overbay.  Buck will be a tough loss I think, but he is going to demand some serious money with this break out career season.

I certainly don't see the Jays spending anymore money... especially with Wells salary going from 11 million this year to 23 million next year.  

So more then likely they will be battling for 3rd or 4th place.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> Gotta say, I really think the Red Sox showed their mettle this year.  I believe they are likely to be a force to be reckoned with for a long time to come.  Manager of the year, hands down, in my opinion.  They could have easily folded their tent early this year, but they played hard right up 'til the end.  Very impressive.  Hope you are right about the Twins being our bitch, but right now I'm not feeling too confident about much, considering our efforts as of late.  Sabathia is the key, for sure, 'cause the rest of the staff is just one big question mark.  Position players aren't doing much better, other than Cano.  Can't wait to see how everything plays out.  I'd probably put my money on Philly right now.  So much talent on that squad.



Francona, manager of the year?  I hope to god that isn't the case.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I am not as optimistic as you are for the Jays next year.  I feel Cito played an integral part in the Jays success and the mentality of players when they approached the plate.
> 
> Arencibia is yet to be seen.  the kid other then his major league debut went something like 1 for 30 with quite a few strikeouts.
> 
> ...



Cito Gaston was an excellent manager.  I remember so many times this year people in the media talking about how the Jays knew what pitches were being thrown before they were being thrown.  Either that's some incredible luck or Gaston and the coaching staff were intellectually awesome when it comes to baseball.

30 at bats.. come on.  Yea, he's yet to be seen, but at least he allows the Jays to not feel forced to throw a boat load of money at Buck.

I kept expecting Bautista to decline, but he never did.  He'll be interesting to watch next season, for sure.  Hill, Lind and Snider are talented players, and should be key cogs for you guys moving forward.

As you mentioned, they're grooming Lind to take over at first.  Overbay will be gone.  Buck, they'll take the draft picks and have Arecibia slide right in.  Downs is a type A free agent, so he's definitely gone.

God, is that Wells contract horrific... If only they had that $12 million dollar jump to spend some place else...

The Rays have the talent in their system to reload, but with Crawford, Pena, Soriano, Balfour, etc. all as good as gone, I wonder how they'll overcome losing such integral pieces.


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Francona, manager of the year?  I hope to god that isn't the case.



I'm just saying that considering all the adversity, the team held together admirably.  Always respected Francona, seems like a players manager.  Lotta good candidates out there.  Just curious, who would you vote for?


----------

